# Can I see your home made picture frame glue up jigs?



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

I am making a walnut picture frame. I've come up with a home made jig for the glue up but ran out of time last night to finish and try the jig. I can clamp the picture frame and line it up with just clamps but it would take to long with glue applied. I'll practice a few times before actually applying glue to see if the jig works. I think the trick with this (and all glue ups) is getting the pieces lined up quickly enough.

So what home made solutions have the lumberjocks invented for picture frame glue ups?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I suggest using a glue with more open time, like liquid hide glue, plastic resin, or slow setting epoxy.

I made a jig.
Mine looks like this.

I found all of these on Google.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

Dude! single clamp action! thats genius! What is the frame size range that you can clamp with that?


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

I have made dozens of picture frames and I use this clamping system Rockler (www.rockler.com). It has proved the best system for my needs from a 5×7 photo frame to larger 28×35 picture frames. I use V-nails to fasten the majority of my frames, with the Pushmaster being my choice.

I like Dick's jig, but I don't believe in reinventing the wheel, so I am content using a manufactured jig.

I hope this helps.
God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks Dick and Hawgnuts. hee hee hee Hawgnuts. hee hee. I slapped this together and it worked like a champ.









PS this is nothing like the jig I was coming up with on my own. THIS jig actually works.


----------

